# How's my stacking?



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

She really looks nice for an eleven month old puppy. Has she gone through any of those gawky stages yet? I agree with you about the back leg being too far back.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm certainly no expert, but I'd pull her front feet back just a little, too. They look like they are slightly too far forward, which is making her look weak in the pasterns.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

you did better then me at stacking look at my stacking shocking lol.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I actually like the first picture best but I would bait her head up and then down, which should pull her forward a bit and arch her neck. When you can't pull on the tail to get them to pull into themselves, you can use bait to achieve the same thing.

She looks good for her age! And I talk a good game but I really cannot seem to show a dog myself for anything anymore


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Definitely like the position of her head in the second shot, with the natural arch of the neck; did you hold the bait a bit higher in the first photo? 

You got some constructive comments (IMHO) about the positioning of the feet too.

Pretty pup! You'll have to keep us updated on her progress.

And to goldenowner12: your photo reminds me of all the times I would practice stacking my Alli-cat, my potential show dog, while Jake, sold to me as a pet quality pup, would be in the background trying to hog the spotlight! What memories!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, I think I held the bait a little higher in the first photo and adjusted myself when I took the second one. I'm still trying to get the feel for the right spot to hold the bait. It probably doesn't help that she keeps growing  We struggle to get that front straight, as she does not want to hold it their or lean forward. But, we keep working on it!

And she has definitely gone through some gawky stages, but after 6 months they haven't been that bad. I have some photos of me stacking her back then, and it was difficult! I laugh when I look back at them and see how awkward she looked and remember how hard it was.

We will be showing early May and I am sooo excited! Cross your fingers for us. (If you know anything about these judges, feel free to pm me! J D Jones, L Canalizo, J E Gregory, K A Meredith-Cavanna). We may also show again later in May, but I am still debating. Last year that show only pulled 2 dogs and 4 bitches in goldens! You have to have at least 3 bitches and 2 dogs for just one little point....


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

As an owner breeder handler, when you are stacking a dog, you want to be standing beside the dog and not in front of the dog. You want to practice stacking the dog how you will be presenting the dog when you are in the ring. Unless you plan on presenting her in the ring standing in front of her, I would practice stacking with you standing next to her. This also gives you a better view of where the feet are.
When standing up over the dog and placing the feet, the front feet should be under the shoulder(you did a good job with that from both photos) The tips of the toes on the back feet should be in line with the end of the hip(rear) and you can't see this from where you are standing which may be why you have her rear feet pulled out a little too far.
When I was learning to stack, I used a mirror. I would stack the dog and then look in the mirror to see how I did. It is hard to not use the mirror to stack the dog but you don't want to do that as you will get dependant on the mirror and of course you won't have one of those in the ring! 
She is a pretty girl and looks really good for 11 months! Best of luck with her)


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree about using a mirror. I got a 5'x4' mirror from Craig's List and use it for obedience training. That is a great idea to use it for stacking the dog. I'm a beginner too and I think I have the steps to stacking my dog pretty fast. Let us know how much fun you have in your first showing in May. I think we are going to a fun match in April. Jonah is just now starting to look pretty good and he is 17 months! I wouldn't show any whole body pictures of him to friends except for head shots, ha...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you might want to play with where you stand when she's stacked. I just had a very experienced breeder/handler show me a different way to stand with Tito, and she's right, he looks awesome. She had me stand behind his rump instead of next to him, because he's an obedience dog. I position his feet, then tell him to stay, and move around behind him. I pull slightly back and up on the lead, which causes him to pull forward a bit and thrust his chest out. (From obedience he's VERY used to doing stays with pressure on the leash). I hold his tail out level with his topline. 
From that position I can see all 4 feet, he's planted firmly and strongly, and I can make sure his tail is where it ought to be.
So play around with what works best for Scout, it might be an unconventional position like for Tito.
Now if I could just convince his handler(s) to do it


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> you might want to play with where you stand when she's stacked. I just had a very experienced breeder/handler show me a different way to stand with Tito, and she's right, he looks awesome. She had me stand behind his rump instead of next to him, because he's an obedience dog. I position his feet, then tell him to stay, and move around behind him. I pull slightly back and up on the lead, which causes him to pull forward a bit and thrust his chest out. (From obedience he's VERY used to doing stays with pressure on the leash). I hold his tail out level with his topline.
> From that position I can see all 4 feet, he's planted firmly and strongly, and I can make sure his tail is where it ought to be.
> So play around with what works best for Scout, it might be an unconventional position like for Tito.
> Now if I could just convince his handler(s) to do it


Not saying there is anything wrong with this.....but when you are in the ring, everything happens really quickly and especially when the judge is taking their last look before pulling for placements and such and if you are the last person doing your individual, you aren't going to have time to do all this with walking around your dog, pulling up,etc. You need to be able to get the dog set in seconds so you are ready when the judge looks or you may miss out which is probably why you won't be able to convince the handlers to do it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can see your point for sure, feels like it takes me about 20 minutes to do it, LOL



hvgoldens4 said:


> Not saying there is anything wrong with this.....but when you are in the ring, everything happens really quickly and especially when the judge is taking their last look before pulling for placements and such and if you are the last person doing your individual, you aren't going to have time to do all this with walking around your dog, pulling up,etc. You need to be able to get the dog set in seconds so you are ready when the judge looks or you may miss out which is probably why you won't be able to convince the handlers to do it.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I took a beginner handling class and learned alot. I was actually the only beginner with a couple of pro handlers in there for practice. I learned how to quickly stack the dog in 7 steps which was a big help. I will probably show Jonah only as a practice and let the pros handle him for real.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Well done! I love to see owners handling their own goldens. 

Havent read all the comments but those that I have sound very good. You asked about the back feet. i always think of lining the toes of the back feet with the dogs bottom. The front legs require being placed under the shoulder. I would suggest you use a mirror so that you can see exactly how your dog is standing. 

Keep it up and we look forward to hearing how you get on at your first show!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Heres a pic that shows where to place legs. Hope this helps


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Alright guys, thanks for all the comments. Here are the best shots I took tonight when I tried it again using your suggestions. Which ones do you like better and why? Notice anything good or bad?









Just for fun--isn't she cute?









Stack #1









Stack #2









Stack #3

Does she looks structurally good? I've been studying my blue book and I've had a few other conformation people tell me a few things. I also realize at her age there is still a lot of change


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Lestorm said:


> Heres a pic that shows where to place legs. Hope this helps


Stick dogs! A couple of friends and I are always marking up our GR News drawing stick dogs on the pictures


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

The rear legs are improved in the second set of photos, but you need to turn the hock on your outside leg in ever so slightly. Very nice puppy. You can practice free baiting and send pics of that next!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Still need to bring those front legs backwards. Here in the UK we would say to try to draw the head forward a bit, this should put the feet into the correct position. i guess stringing them up brings them higher. Oh its such a science!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I still prefer either kneeling behind the dog, so that you can pull on the tail and get her to lean into her stack-that will get those front legs into place, or baiting her to get her to lean forward.

She certainly looks to have show potential :0


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, so I have to post again because I think I may have gotten it right this time!! She is now twelve months and we signed up for a show in another month!! Send some coat vibes this way~



















And now I wonder if I can do it all in five seconds! And then the free stack--well, we learn as we go


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Second photo--head not so high looking at you. Hold bait waist high. Has nice blend of neck to shoulder and you want to show it off and if she's looking up at you, it will ruin that look.

Good job! Looking forward to the brags next month! I am also a slooooow stacker so I feel your pain (I know I'm slow because at matches, the judges are always telling me "that's ok, take your time.") I could never get away with that in an AKC show.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> you did better then me at stacking look at my stacking shocking lol.


hahahaha:doh::doh::doh: lol


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Socks are a nice touch! HA HA
She is a pretty girl. The major thing that sticks out to me is she is LOOOOOOOONG in body. You need to either not stack her back feet so far back OR put her front more under her and bait her forward. There is a lot of floor under her. Otherwise looks great.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Lestorm said:


> Heres a pic that shows where to place legs. Hope this helps



Lovely dog, may I ask who is it?


----------

